# Discontinuing antidepressants



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

I've been on Zoloft since April of last year but since February or March I've started to decrease my dosage to discontinue it. I didn't feel Zoloft was doing anything for me and I'm not sure if it made any difference at all in my mental state.There were a few times when I was too busy to pick up my refill because of classes and such, so I caught of glimpse of what the side effects were. About a week ago, I was off of it for four days and was feeling very dizzy. Every time I exerted myself in the slightest bit, whether it was walking down a flight of stairs or getting up from a chair, I felt a strong head rush. It was a very dizzy feeling. It's a good thing I picked up prescription before I started doing some landscape work in my yard because I don't think I would have any coordination to do it.Has anyone had experience with discontinuing antidepressants? What side effects did you encounter? How long did they last?How long should I expect the symptoms to last after giving up Zoloft?Right now, I'm down to 25 mg. My doctor suggests I stay on this last bit of dosage for a couple of months or more.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

Oooh er - well thats abit of a thorny one for me there ATG - my GP is rather keen to get me off my 30mg mitrazapene and I'm abit wobbly about that to be honest - I've heard all sorts of things from nay problem to total wobbles when trying to come off - I think the key is SLOW and GRADUAL - work with the doctors and report any untoward siddies.Good luckSue


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs (May 17, 2007)

I am in the process of discontinuing zoloft. I was on 50 mgs. I am now on 25 mgs. Since deceasing the zoloft, I have had more vivid dreams (scary).


----------



## Jasmine523 (Apr 3, 2007)

When I was on zoloft the first time (50 mg) I took one 50mg tablet every other day for about 2 weeks, then I split the pills in 1/2 and took 25mg every other day for about 2 weeks. I am just now weaning off the 25mg of zoloft....I can't wait to get my energy back. My biggest complaint with zoloft is how tired it makes me.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs (May 17, 2007)

Yes, I have been feeling quite tired too.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I had the exact same exact symptoms when I decided to go off Zoloft back in 2002. No one told me you should taper off them. I think I was on 50mg. I cut the 50mg tablet in half for about 2 weeks then I cut them in half again for another week or so or until I ran out. I actually went off them just fine once I knew how to do it. I have been taking Celexa since then and it is wonderful stuff for me.Take care. Mindy


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

Coming off of an SSRI needs to be a slow process in order to avoid some nasty side effects. www.crazymeds.org has a link under zoloft on how to safely come off of an SSRI. Please read it."These symptoms will last anywhere from one to seven weeks, and then disappear.Neurologic symptoms include: Dizziness Vertigo Lightheadedness Difficulty walking Somatic (bodily) complaints include: Nausea/vomiting Fatigue Headaches Insomnia Less common difficulties: Shock-like sensations Parasthesia (skin crawling, burning or prickling) Visual disturbances Diarrhea Muscle pain Chills Non-specific mental symptoms: Shock-like sensations Agitation Impaired concentration Vivid dreams Depersonalization - sense of unreality and loss of self Irritability Suicidal thoughts Double-blind controlled studies now indicate that 35-78% of patients who, after five weeks or more of treatment with the medication, abruptly stop certain antidepressants or titrate down in 10mg increments or more, will develop one or more of the discontinuation symptoms. When allowed to run its course, the syndrome duration is variable (one to several weeks) and ranges from mild-moderate intensity in most patients, to extremely distressing in a small number."


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Bloody hell - makes me scared just READING about it - mercifully my GP has allowed me to continue taking mine (30mg Mitrazapene - taken at night) - I've nothing but admiration for those brave enough to try and taper off and I know that one day I'll have to do it too - just glad it isn't right now.Thanks for the information anyway.Sue


----------



## anth (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm on day 2 or 3 of going cold turkey. I was on mirtazapine 45 mg and endep 25 mg but I was having wierd urinary problems so I decided to go off them. Maybe I shouldn't just cut them off but I seem fine at the moment.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

just keep watch on your side effects, it may take a few days for the drugs to get out of your system, good luck, hopefully you continue symptom free!


----------



## anth (Jun 3, 2006)

will do. thanks.


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

starrlamia said:


> Coming off of an SSRI needs to be a slow process in order to avoid some nasty side effects. www.crazymeds.org has a link under zoloft on how to safely come off of an SSRI. Please read it."These symptoms will last anywhere from one to seven weeks, and then disappear.Neurologic symptoms include: Dizziness Vertigo Lightheadedness Difficulty walking Somatic (bodily) complaints include: Nausea/vomiting Fatigue Headaches Insomnia Less common difficulties: Shock-like sensations Parasthesia (skin crawling, burning or prickling) Visual disturbances Diarrhea Muscle pain Chills Non-specific mental symptoms: Shock-like sensations Agitation Impaired concentration Vivid dreams Depersonalization - sense of unreality and loss of self Irritability Suicidal thoughts Double-blind controlled studies now indicate that 35-78% of patients who, after five weeks or more of treatment with the medication, abruptly stop certain antidepressants or titrate down in 10mg increments or more, will develop one or more of the discontinuation symptoms. When allowed to run its course, the syndrome duration is variable (one to several weeks) and ranges from mild-moderate intensity in most patients, to extremely distressing in a small number."


Today I forgot to take my 50mg Celexa which I take every morning around 8 am. Around 4 o'clock I felt a little nauseaus and later I realized that I forgot to take the Celexa. Could it be a withdrawl symptom after just 8 hours missing a dose ??


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

It's quite possible, with some meds you can feel the effects pretty quickly and others may take a day or two.


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

starrlamia said:


> It's quite possible, with some meds you can feel the effects pretty quickly and others may take a day or two.


I took my celexa at 4 am because I woke up a little nauseas. I did feel better in the morning but this afternoon I have again this low grade nausea. Is this still because of the missed dose from yesterday, even though I did take my Celexa this morning again ?


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

I cant say for sureyou have to keep in mind that antids can take 4-6 weeks to work but some only a few days to clear out of the system, so its hard to say taht if you missed a dose, that your next dose would take away any side effects from withdrawing.. (missing a dose)... unfortunantly a lot of the crazymeds site is downbut you can access drug info still at http://74.50.8.219/


----------

